# 33 Dogs Slaughtered in New Zealand



## outgum (Feb 1, 2010)

I post this as i am stunned and surprised by this pieve of news reported a few days back.
How someone can do something so horrible and cruel to an animal i have no idea, 
33 Dogs were slaughtered in a dispute over these dogs in New Zealand in a place called Welsford.
33 Dogs were shot and killed inhumanly and suffered prolonged death.

Its a horrible story and i think the man who did it should be punished VERY VERY badly...

Sources are:
TVNZ Report
TVNZ Report 2
3News Report (Best Coverage)
Video on it

Discuss the Discust...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 1, 2010)

How did Micheal Vick fly all the way to NZ?


----------



## outgum (Feb 1, 2010)

whos micheal Vick?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

didnt dare to clicked on the link, but darn, 33 dogs, what was the reason for their death anyway??


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 1, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> whos micheal Vick?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Vick#..._investigations


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats really fucked up, I don't know how anyone could do that to an animal. Scumbags.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 1, 2010)

just wanted to correct your typo "disgusting"


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't believe how something so cruel can happen. The man lost his dog... but then he blames it on his neighbor and *KILLS* all of his dogs, without any guilt?! What... the.. _*FUCK*_.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 1, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> How did Micheal Vick fly all the way to NZ?


Isn't he filthy rich?


----------



## Elritha (Feb 1, 2010)

Poor dogs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





At least 6 including 4 puppies survived.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 1, 2010)

it surely sound like i am a bad person, but i don't feel sorry, not even a bit.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Feb 1, 2010)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> it surely sound like i am a bad person, but i don't feel sorry, not even a bit.


I feel sorry a little bit.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 1, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> I post this as i am stunned and surprised by this pieve of news reported a few days back.
> How someone can do something so horrible and cruel to an animal i have no idea,
> 33 Dogs were slaughtered in a dispute over these dogs in New Zealand in a place called Welsford.
> 33 Dogs were shot and killed inhumanly and suffered prolonged death.
> ...



Why are you surprise ? There are many more like that everywhere in this CRUEL world. Dont be surprised. I feel sad and angry and wish those people put to death or suffer painful before their death. SAD! If I see them does that those animals.. I will break their jaws and legs and arms and leave them helpless and then put them to death through death sentence in law (I DOUBT) but would be nice. Those two guys must be DESTROY!


----------



## alidsl (Feb 1, 2010)

someone found a Dog microchip in a burger they had once and found out at a police station that it was a dog that went missing a few weeks earlier.

There are some really sick people in this world


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 1, 2010)

The surname Mendoza reminds me of the character in McBain (itself being a character/show in the Simpsons)...I don't think having that surname make you inherently violent, but...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 1, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> someone found a Dog microchip in a burger they had once and found out at a police station that it was a dog that went missing a few weeks earlier.
> 
> There are some really sick people in this world








 SICKENING! Now I am not eating the burger anymore.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

Poor dogs, it's sad


----------



## Satangel (Feb 1, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Shit, that's some sick shit right there!
Groce!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 1, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew about lots of things being put into burgers, but dogs?


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 1, 2010)

RockmanForte, Native Americans and the very bottom of poor people in Southeast Asia sometimes eat dogs.

However, this is cruel and disgusting, slaughtering dogs just out of a dispute is unnecessary and muderous, and the people responsible should be locked in solitary for life.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ugh. He killed 33 dogs. 

That's insane.


----------



## outgum (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah.... maybe i could understand 1 dog, but 33 is just insane, this guys dogs were his only "family" too.... Poor guy...


----------



## Thoob (Feb 1, 2010)

Odd how you are so disgusted by 33 _dogs_ being killed in a very isolated event, when this number and more _people_ regularly get killed in the middle east over a slight difference in the way they practise the _same religion_, and there is barely any fuss. Just my views.


----------



## outgum (Feb 1, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Odd how you are so disgusted by 33 _dogs_ being killed in a very isolated event, when this number and more _people_ regularly get killed in the middle east over a slight difference in the way they practise the _same religion_, and there is barely any fuss. Just my views.



Not Odd.
Humane ways of killing > Religion.
Slight ways of different religion < No reason at all.

The loss of 33 Animals for absolutely no reason is discusting, Why should a PERSON be more valued over an animal? we are both living creatures, a human is considered a animal themselves, so by the killing of 33 creatures for no reason deserves the discust its getting as its still a life that was taken, its irrelevant if it was a pet, or a wife, a friend or a object, this man saw his dogs as family, and now he has lost the majority of them for now goood reason, well, with no solid proof against his "family". 
He valued those dogs with the upmost importance... and its DISCUSTING how you find it ODD, Sorry if it sounds like im having a personal attack on you, thats not what im trying to do, i understand those are your views. Just... It is discusting.... and i have strong views on it.


----------



## Thoob (Feb 1, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And religion is a "good reason" for killing people? 
Should a person be valued over an animal? I think so - and _I've been a vegetarian all my life_. It may seem a bit contradictory to most, but I feel in a life or death situtation a human should be saved over an animal. I was in no way trying to condone this man's actions, I think it was a sick and disgusting attack too, just trying to point out that the loss of a human life should have a bigger impact than the loss of an animal's life.


----------



## outgum (Feb 1, 2010)

i guess i can see your point, but as MY personal opinion, an animals life is a just as valuble as a humans to mine, what makes them any different? its still a living creature is it not?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> i guess i can see your point, but as MY personal opinion, an animals life is a just as valuble as a humans to mine, what makes them any different? its still a living creature is it not?


I disagree.

If I were to choose between a human being and a dog, I would pick the human being. Maybe it's because I'm a human. Humans were put in a dominant position, we are equipped with reasoning capabilities that animals do not have. We are more important then animals. Like Ian Dunt said.."Where human need clashes with animal rights, humans must take precedence".


----------



## outgum (Feb 1, 2010)

So, your saying that because we are deemed as dominant species, we have more right to live than something else, If you had to chose between a healthy dog being shot, or a homeless guy getting shot, what would you choose? Humans are selfish creatures, we will also pick the thing that is closest to us. Ill change may scenario alittle bit. i dont know if you have a dog, but lets say you do, If someone with a gun came up to you and said "only one can live, YOU or the DOG" You would naturally pick yourself correct? But then if it was "The DOG or that Homeless guy you dont know over there" You would pick the homeless man would you not? i would suppose you would anyways. the decision and the logic i believe you are using is based upon selfishness and not from a moral point of view. If a species cannot put selfishness above morals then i dont believe we are a dominant race at all.


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 1, 2010)

Perspective please...
Humans tend to live at least 3 times longer than a dog. From that sense, the dog would have less of a life than a human anyway.
Dogs contribute less than humans (on the whole) as far as we, humans are concerned. Obviously we should put our own species first, its instinct. Animals work for the survival of themselves, and their species.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> So, your saying that because we are deemed as dominant species, we have more right to live than something else, If you had to chose between a healthy dog being shot, or a homeless guy getting shot, what would you choose? Humans are selfish creatures, we will also pick the thing that is closest to us. Ill change may scenario alittle bit. i dont know if you have a dog, but lets say you do, If someone with a gun came up to you and said "only one can live, YOU or the DOG" You would naturally pick yourself correct? But then if it was "The DOG or that Homeless guy you dont know over there" You would pick the homeless man would you not? i would suppose you would anyways. the decision and the logic i believe you are using is based upon selfishness and not from a moral point of view. If a species cannot put selfishness above morals then i dont believe we are a dominant race at all.


Yes, I am saying that. We are more important then animals. That isn't selfish. That's just the truth. We and the animals are in "a lifeboat situation" where both can't survive. I would pick a human over a dog because we are of the same species and we have (like I said before) reasoning capabilities that animals do not have. Morals are more of an opinion then anything else. Is it immoral to kill animals for food? Some agree and some disagree.  Would you pick a dog's life over a human's life? Unless the death of that human will benefit mankind as a whole it's stupid to pick an animal. We are the dominant race. I don't see dogs or lions building towers or developing sophisticated things. No, they are doing the same things they've always been doing.

Humans *are* more important then animals but isn't an excuse for animal cruelty.

*Edit:* Yes, I know we are considered animals. I mean _other animals_.


----------



## outgum (Feb 1, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Humans *are* more important then animals but isn't an excuse for animal cruelty.
> *Edit:* Yes, I know we are considered animals. I mean _other animals_.



i guess i can sorta QFT,
But your your reasoning and logic, Lets just say a superior race presents itself to us.
A Much more advanced race, a form of alien super race or something, I know its unrealistic and way out there but we are speaking hypothetically, Does that give that race a suprior judgement over us? the can rule us JUST because they are more powerful? i'd have to say that the majority of humans would idsagree with that, therefore making us a selfish species, Ok, ill admit it, im selfish too, and i believe that the rest of the human race is also. 

So in summary, A more powerful race could come to earth and controll us and rule us because they are more powerful? and that we would just have to accept it?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's different. We humans won't just succumb to their rule. We would fight back as a species. Animals lived with us for thousands of years. Have they done anything to overthrow us as the dominant species? No, because they are not capable of doing so. When an animal cannot think rationally and have the same reasoning capabilities, they are the superior species. 

That "alien species" shouldn't 'rule' us. They haven't been on Earth with us. Animals have. Smarter doesn't necessarily mean better. If we humans go to an alien planet that is inferior to us but is capable of thinking rationally, should we take over or cast judgment? No.

Out of curiosity, what do you consider a superior race?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte, Native Americans and the very bottom of poor people in Southeast Asia sometimes eat dogs.
> 
> However, this is cruel and disgusting, slaughtering dogs just out of a dispute is unnecessary and muderous, and the people responsible should be locked in solitary for life.
> 
> ...



I dont agree with you, Reolutionize. They are important as much as we are.. Without them we are nothing and useless. We all depends on each others for survivals. The human killing human and guns doesnt do that. The guns needs people to move it and shoot people. The human are the responsible for killing animals and they dont kill us daily, do they ? Humans are dumbs.


----------



## outgum (Feb 2, 2010)

Finally someone agreeing with me, now i dont feel singled out.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, what do you consider a superior race?


I dont consider anything a superior race, i believe we are all equal and have equal rights, in the views of the law, humans cannot be abused, animals also have the same rights etc. We should all be treated the same, its irrelevant if they cant make descisions for themself, babies cant make there own decisions, just as a dog cant build a house. But does that mean someone cant do it for them? no. Whats deemed more important now, a Baby or a dog? You'll say the baby, but why? Because it LOOKS like you?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horrible example.

I would pick the baby. Same species. Instinct. If an animal could think rationally and had to choose between the death of their kind and the death of some human. They would pick the death of some human. The same argument doesn't work in this example.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2010)

@outgum,

You are totally right! 

Revolutionize, it is your opinion and we respect you for that but its not a fact and never will. Humans are dumb.. We are all humans and we can do something stupid and its called dumb. Some humans knew animals have the same rights and some other humans dont think so is called dumb.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> @outgum,
> 
> You are totally right!
> 
> ...


I also respect your opinion. Etc., Etc., Etc.

I find it somewhat funny that you claimed it is not a fact. That's your opinion. Just because we humans can do stupid things, that doesn't make us dumb as a species. We're certainly smarter then some dolphin (contrary to The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy).  If we are all equal how come animals aren't living with us humans. Instead they're in the forest eating and sleeping.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2010)

I am not talking about how smarter they are or how come animals arent living with us. They live on Earth first before us and we steal it from them. Giving them more space and they give us more space. I am talking about them having the same rights as we are and thats about it! God created the animals and we should respect them as well.


----------



## outgum (Feb 2, 2010)

Revolutionize, i get what your saying, and yeah the example could of been better, but it doesnt change the fact the baby should be chosen over the dog. if your chosing by race that IS selfish. Your a candian yes? If you had to chose the death of a random candian person, or a random .... Asian, what would you pick, thats a form of decision by race, would you pick to hsave someone of your race or kill one? You are probably right, if a dog could choose rationally, they would do that same, but the fact is they CANT. They never will be ABLE to, so they dont HAVE that option, therefore making your point invalid. it changed the whole argument because the dog will never have those options, and will always have choices made for it. Anyways, Animals kill humans all the time, i dont know what your on about lol.

The fact is that Animals or ANYTHING living infact, should have the same rights as a human does. We all share this world, and he cant claim us as the so called "rulers" i mean look, America has a president that rules them, what makes him have power over the people of the country. Laws. Rules. and Regulations. AUTHORITY. We dont have any authority to go up to a dog and go, i rule over you *Bang*

I think i went alittle off my thought pattern somewhere, so if something doesnt make sense.... whoops

EDIT: I'd also like to add...
Animals, Particulary Dogs get Put down (Killed) for attacking a human. Why is this punishment not passed in a vice versa way. at the end of the day they still took a life, and its considered murder.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I am not talking about how smarter they are or how come animals arent living with us. They live on Earth first before us and we steal it from them. Giving them more space and they give us more space. I am talking about them having the same rights as we are and thats about it! God created the animals and we should respect them as well.


Rofl. We didn't steal nothing from them. It's not our fault that we're on Earth. We're merely using what we have! If those animals have been on Earth before us, how come they didn't develop anything advanced (rhetorical question)? That's because they're inferior to us! Same rights! Okay! Let's give cats free speech! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please don't give me any baloney involving God. I'm atheist.


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 2, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> They live on Earth first before us and we steal it from them.


Our ancestry obviously goes back just as far as the animal's does.


----------



## outgum (Feb 2, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well yes, considering we are animals ourselves.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not your fault that we live on Earth. We are meant to be live here in God's purpose and the animals are the reason why we are here as well.

I knew it and something is fishy about you.. Well, well, well, you are an atheist, I see. I am sorry that you are an atheist. Poor you, man. You will need investigate some more about God first and you will realize in the near future. I know you will say no and you wont believe God no matter what.. Dont be stubborn and keep your mind open. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, this Earth is not going to be forever, for your information. Well, I am out of here. There is endless to this post. The Pointless but inevitable link pages.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Revolutionize, i get what your saying, and yeah the example could of been better, but it doesnt change the fact the baby should be chosen over the dog. if your chosing by race that IS selfish. Your a candian yes? If you had to chose the death of a random candian person, or a random .... Asian, what would you pick, thats a form of decision by race, would you pick to hsave someone of your race or kill one? You are probably right, if a dog could choose rationally, they would do that same, but the fact is they CANT. They never will be ABLE to, so they dont HAVE that option, therefore making your point invalid. it changed the whole argument because the dog will never have those options, and will always have choices made for it. Anyways, Animals kill humans all the time, i dont know what your on about lol.
> 
> The fact is that Animals or ANYTHING living infact, should have the same rights as a human does. We all share this world, and he cant claim us as the so called "rulers" i mean look, America has a president that rules them, what makes him have power over the people of the country. Laws. Rules. and Regulations. AUTHORITY. We dont have any authority to go up to a dog and go, i rule over you *Bang*
> 
> I think i went alittle off my thought pattern somewhere, so if something doesnt make sense.... whoops


If I had to choose the death between an Asian and a Canadian? That's different. I wouldn't pick someone to live just because they are Canadian. It depends on who they are. I can't just pick the death of two random humans. We're of the same species. Animals kill humans all the time? Lol. What are you talking? Unless you're in some primitive country like Zimbabwe you wouldn't die from an animal that easily. We have guns. Nuclear weapons. Lasers! 

Those animals are different from us. Let them roam free in the wild. I don't care. When an animal starts to endanger humans, that's when we should kill it.


----------



## outgum (Feb 2, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Its not your fault that we live on Earth. We are meant to be live here in God's purpose and the animals are the reason why we are here as wellI knew it. You are an atheist. I am sorry that you are an atheist. Poor you, man. You will need investigate some more about God first and you will realize in the near future. By the way, this Earth is not going to be forever, for your information. Well, I am out of here. There is endless to this post. The Pointless but inevitable link pages.
> Sorry RockmanForte, i am going to cut in here.
> This is not a  religious debate. We are marely talking about the rights of animals and pets and i believe that religion should be kept out of this as its not a religious based problem, purely based of opinions, morals and FACTS.
> 
> QUOTEThose animals are different from us. Let them roam free in the wild. I don't care. When an animal starts to endanger humans, that's when we should kill it.



THATS exactly whats i wanted.
Why is that not in the reverse order? if a HUMAN is threating a animal, endangering it and pushing ANY animal closer to extinction. why is the human not killed causing the threat? a Life is a Life. there is no changing that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh. Stop trying to influence my beliefs (or rather non-belief).

Fishy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whatever. I have already done my research. I'm not some babbling idiot who just woke up one day and thought "God doesn't exist". I did not say the Earth is going to last forever. Don't make up stuff.

*Edit:* Like outgum said, Let's not turn this into a religious debate.


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 2, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume you are talking about the Christian god? The Bible states that animal sacrifices should be made because god enjoys the smell of their burning flesh.


----------



## asdf (Feb 2, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the fuck did you guys go from dead dogs to religion debates?

I personally don't care for the dogs, for the sole reason that they are just dogs.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2010)

@outgum,

You re right. Get back to this topic. 

@Magmorph,

You need to investigate some more about the bible also explain why we are not doing it in this present time. It was in old testament only and not today. I am talking about today. Please get back to this topic, alright ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@asdf,

Then you do not deserve to live on Earth. Respect for animals. They are important!


----------



## outgum (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyways... So i have deliberated on both mine and Revolutinize's posts and i can very much see his points and how he gets then, while i dont 100% totally agree on everything he has said, he does state strong points which overthrew a bunch of mine.

I believe that MEANINGLESS death of animals is wrong and there SHOULD be a punishment of a severe level, which there hasnt been yet with this case (First Post), Im sure you would agree revolutionize?

I can see reason for why a animal can be seen lower than humans, where as i dont agree fully i  respect that as your opinion but i still firmly believe a life is a life and shouldnt be taken so lightly.

Thanks for the healthy debate Revolutionize, i actually found it enjoyable having a battle of wits with you.


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 2, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> @Magmorph,
> 
> You need to investigate some more about the bible also explain why we are not doing it in this present time. It was in old testament only and not today. I am talking about today. Please get back to this topic, alright ?


I have investigated it. The more I learn the less I want to know. 

We are not doing this today because our morals evolve and change depending on our society.

Animals are still being sacrificed in some parts of the world.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Anyways... So i have deliberated on both mine and Revolutinize's posts and i can very much see his points and how he gets then, while i dont 100% totally agree on everything he has said, he does state strong points which overthrew a bunch of mine.
> 
> I believe that MEANINGLESS death of animals is wrong and there SHOULD be a punishment of a severe level, which there hasnt been yet with this case (First Post), Im sure you would agree revolutionize?
> 
> ...


Yep. Good debate.

*shakes hand*

Well yes, the meaningless death of animals is just dumb. It's animal cruelty. I agree with you on that.


----------



## asdf (Feb 2, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> @outgum,
> 
> You re right. Get back to this topic.
> 
> ...


Respect for animals, eh? Tell me, are you a vegetarian? Because I sure am. I've been a vegetarian for almost 4 years. You guys murder chickens and cows all the time for food, why are dogs so different? So stop spewing your BS about respecting the animals and telling me I don't deserve to live.

Also, there are many reasons I don't deserve to live, this isn't one of them.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Animals are still being sacrificed in some parts of the world.



You are right and what they are doing to animal as sacrificed are wrong but I am not going to judge them anyway. 

Therefore, I really enjoy the philosophy discussion with you all. It is very interesting conception discussion.


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 2, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly makes it wrong? How is it any different from a pig being killed to eat?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Back to the topic about dogs slaughtered only, alright ?


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 2, 2010)

This isn't off topic. Why do you feel so much empathy for these dogs while pigs, chickens and cows are being killed everyday?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Alright... I dont like pigs, chickens and cows are being killed everyday. 

Why am I feel so much empathy for these dogs ? Are you kidding me ? Thats a stupid question. I have a dog and I love him like a child. He is my bestfriend and I never hit or punish him. He is 13 years old and I have him since he was puppy. He is strong and active like a 6 years old because I give him the best healthy he ever have. 

Also, he is the best puppy I ever have and I respect him every minutes like a human child he is but an animal! How dare you ?! I have an empathy for these dogs but cats as well. Cats are not my favorite animals at all however they are animals too and they have feelings. 

I dont understand you. Well, thats my reason why I stronger believe in animals deserve to be in protection. 

Please if you dont have empathy for these dogs then mind your own business anywhere else in human world and leave animals alone. They dont deserve to be in pain and suffer. Its our responsible to have respect the animals.. ALL OF THEM.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 2, 2010)

the dogs were inhumanly slaughtered, if you didn't watch the video you should


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 2, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Alright... I dont like pigs, chickens and cows are being killed everyday.
> 
> Why am I feel so much empathy for these dogs ? Are you kidding me ? Thats a stupid question. I have a dog and I love him like a child. He is my bestfriend and I never hit or punish him. He is 13 years old and I have him since he was puppy. He is strong and active like a 6 years old because I give him the best healthy he ever have.
> 
> ...


Yes, but animals that we eat have been suffering their whole lives. The conditions they are kept in is horrible. The dogs had a good life up until that point.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*SIGH* I didnt say they are better than the animals we eat, did I ? I dont see it in the sentence. Never mind. Case closed for me.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 2, 2010)

OBJECTION!!!!!!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> OBJECTION!!!!!!



Objection overruled!


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 2, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously care more about dogs. You wrote almost a paragraph about how much you love them and only one sentence about the animals we eat.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 2, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> nitrostemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*presents evidence*


----------



## Sterling (Feb 2, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually a life is a life when the thing you are killing is a sentient being! Humans that murder other humans (outside of a war fought for a cause), are crazy son uva bitches. When you murder someone here in Texas, it's first degree murder, and can net you capital punishment (death), and several of the states have the death penalty (though it's through lethal HUMANE injection). I have been hunting, and I have never felt guilty about killing an animal. If I murdered a HUMAN, I would carry the guilt for the rest of my life. Yes, I am a Christian and I believe that God put animals here to serve us, and I know you believe differently so I won't push the point. But if you see the bigger picture, killing animals humanely is perfectly fine, it's when sickos kill animals to see suffering and pain that bothers me. Also dogs are the only animals to have unconditional love for the human that they serve, so killing dogs inhumanly is not only sick, but it is like killing your son or daughter and is absolutely wrong (unless they are suffering, and need to be put down for the sake of peace). All animals lack a sense of right and wrong, and they only learn that something is bad through training. Humans learn from watching and listening, and most know when something is morally wrong (weather they choose to do or not do something is the question), and animals act on instinct.


----------



## Technik (Feb 2, 2010)

Its called life natural selection and evelution. Our modern society has just prolonged some deaths.


----------



## deathking (Feb 2, 2010)

their dogs killed his dogs .
simple once a dog kills it cant be trusted 
next time it could of been a child and a humans life is worth a minimum 33 dogs


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 2, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> All animals lack a sense of right and wrong


Animals do have a sense of right and wrong. Wolves(as well as other animals) form packs and work together to kill their prey. The wolves don't kill each other. If they had no sense of what is right this would not be the case. Just because their view of right and wrong is different from ours it doesn't mean they don't have any sense for it.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 2, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Working together great does not mean that they have a sense of right and wrong. And wolves do kill each other, especially since the only two animals in a pack that mate are the Alpha male, and the Alpha female. The only way for another two wolves to mate is if the two Alphas are dethroned (killed/defeated/natural death), and if only one is dethroned the other remaining alpha would mate with the new one (which is WRONG by today's standards, and evidently yesterday's standards).


----------



## deathking (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/...from-wrong.html


----------



## Sterling (Feb 2, 2010)

Z.Z I still like to see the results of those tests, and not just read about them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, yes I forgot about dolphins they sure do have emotions like humans, and I say this because I have been around dolphins some.


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 3, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wolves will kill each other fighting for power but then again so do we with our sense of right and wrong. The point I'm making is the wolves constantly kill other species but rarely kill each other. The way the wolves behave is similar to a dictatorship.


----------



## Defiance (Feb 3, 2010)

Holy shit..  Since when as GBAtemp been filled with a bunch of vegans?  Humans are superior to all know specious of life on Earth.  It's called "natural selection," and if we didn't use this concept than we would be still living as amoebas.

That being said, I still think slaughtering dogs is just inhuman..  But still, some of these arguments here are..wow.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 3, 2010)

Hah typical we just went completely off topic

Wolves are socially similar to humans when the current leader dies the next leader comes in


----------



## Thoob (Feb 3, 2010)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> I still think slaughtering dogs is just inhuman..


Of course it's inhumane... they're dogs.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 3, 2010)

All animals eat, sleep, fuck, and die. Not a single one has done anything different in the history of the Earth, and they never will. While many people also behave in this manner, there are some who will go on to advance society in meaningful and lasting ways. Science, technology, medicine, and the like. It is this inherent promise that causes people to value human life over other animals, even if they do not consciously realize why.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, the first poster meant "inhuman*e*, but ironically, inhuman is what it is.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 3, 2010)

umm... I think that's the point


----------



## Theraima (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn, that guy should have pulled the line somewhere. Sad thing for the dog's


----------



## alidsl (Feb 3, 2010)

I can't believe that the owner didn't realise, the dogs were probably barking their heads off


----------



## obito (Feb 4, 2010)

oh yeah, i saw that on the news a few days back...

fuck... they were all dead in a big pile... it was just wrong..

i also saw this other dude who was drunk and threw kitens at his dog to eat O.o


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

obito said:
			
		

> i also saw this other dude who was drunk and threw kitens at his dog to eat O.o


And did it?


----------

